# E-bay Butter Churn?



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

I've been looking, and it seems there's no shortage of butter churns on E-bay. I'm looking at getting one of the glass jar ones with a wooden paddle and a crank handle. What I'm wondering is this: what should I be looking for? Is there any specific brand that's better than another? And are there any sanitation concerns with the wooden paddle? If one looks good and cheap but may be has a little rust on the cap, can I fix it , or should I leave it alone? Sorry for all the questions, but I want to make sure I'm getting my money's worth and not endangering my family! lol I figured you guys were the experts I should ask...

DK in KS


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Daisy is a brand that is familiar to me. I have used an old wooden paddle churn for years. You can soak the paddle in weak bleach water before you use it. Scald the paddles before every use with boiling water. I would not buy one with rust, because condensation forms on the lid and jar during butter making and rusty water will run down into your cream.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I use an old one that is not in the best shape, and it does fine.

One thing about buying from someone on Ebay concerning a glass product, really check their feedback and see that they've been on there shipping because someone who is just getting rid of a few things may not know how to pack for safe shipping.

Jennifer


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

If you have an electric mixer that will whip cream, buying a butter churn is a waste of money. The process is exactly the same, although butter works better at a lower speed.

Madfarmer


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree. Although I occasionally use my Daisy churn, (if I have willing helpers), I more often use my Kitchen Aid mixer. Make sure you use a shield for the bowl to prevent splashing. You can also use a blender for small amounts of cream.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I use my Kitchen Aid mixer, too. I tried a blender once, but was not happy with the results.

linn, thanks for reminding me that I have a shield for the mixer. I don't know why I haven't thought to use it. I use a cotton kitchen towel that is kept for butter making only that I throw over the mixer.

prairiegirl


----------



## Levonsa (Dec 17, 2008)

I have wondered if you could make butter using and ice cram maker?


----------



## larellynm (Jul 5, 2005)

My hubby and I did that. It took a long time but it worked.


----------

